# Deep dish or thin ?



## IKE (Aug 18, 2017)

Do you prefer deep dish or regular / thin crust pizza ?.......I prefer thin crust pizza but I'm not going to walk away from a slice of either one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2017)

Thin.. Sausage and cheese only...


----------



## Pam (Aug 18, 2017)

Thin pepperoni for me, please.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2017)

Once in a while loaded with sausage, pepperoni, onions and green peppers, but mostly just a pepperoni pizza. Thin crust.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 18, 2017)

As long as its Papa John's I don't care. But I do love their veggie on regular crust!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 18, 2017)

Hard to tell here in PA. They must have learned to make pizza with an EZ-Bake oven. 

Back when I ate _real_ pizza, the only choice was thin crust, so that's what I'm used to.

Places like Domino's use "deep dish" as an excuse to get rid of more of their dough IMO.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2017)

Sam's sells a good Digiorno's Pizza!!! 3 in a box..
.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2017)

Thin, Neapolitan style. From Pepe's in New Haven. The pie on the left is their white clam, fresh clams only.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 18, 2017)

Thin  with  pepperoni, pineapple and olives.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2017)

Thin, with multiple toppings, extra cheese.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2017)

Thin, NY style.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 18, 2017)

Both!  I usually get thin crust though unless I'm in Chicago...then I have to have one of their famous deep dish pizzas.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Both!  I usually get thin crust though unless I'm in Chicago...then I have to have one of their famous deep dish pizzas.


That would be downtown at Uno's....


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2017)

I like both but usually order deep dish from the pizzaria I call for delivery.  They make the deep dish in a special way that is so goood!


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 18, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> That would be downtown at Uno's....




Ill have to ask my son where we had the deep dish pizza. He lives in Illinois but not Chicago and a couple years ago I watched my 3 grandsons while they had a getaway and as a thank you for doing that they took me to my fave city which is Chicago.  We stayed at the Westin on Michigan Ave and walked to the pizza place...it was delicious.
I seldom eat pizza so even cardboard with some cheese melted on it would taste good to me. 

My brother lives in New Haven, CT. And Ive also eaten at the place Radish Rose mentioned.  It was also very good pizza.

Both these places were super crowded.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 18, 2017)

The worst I ever had was wonderful!


Hoot


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> The worst I ever had was wonderful!
> 
> 
> Hoot


I'll bet, it's all good!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Sam's sells a good Digiorno's Pizza!!! 3 in a box..View attachment 40853
> .
> View attachment 40852



Got the Sam's flyer in the mail yesterday, $3 off for the box of 3!!!


----------



## IKE (Aug 19, 2017)

It's still several hours away but I believe I sweet talked mama into having pizza for supper tonight.

Oh to heck with it I can't wait......can you get one delivered this time of the morning ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 19, 2017)

IKE said:


> It's several hours away but I believe I sweet talked mama into having pizza for supper tonight.
> 
> Oh to heck with it I can't wait......can you get one delivered this time of the morning ?



In NYC in the '70's you could get pizza delivered 24/7 by bikini-clad young ladies. 

*sigh*


----------



## IKE (Aug 19, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> In NYC in the '70's you could get pizza delivered 24/7 by bikini-clad young ladies.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 40910



In the 70's I'd have been much more interested in the young lady but now for some reason in 2017 the pizza looks more enticing (and considerably cheaper in the long run).......I guess I'm just getting ld:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2017)

What young lady????  Yum, let's eat.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 19, 2017)

LOL, we old guys are pathetic, but well-fed!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2017)

Since I discovered this, I will never buy frozen pizza again! I use Italian-style sausage pieces, canned Italian-style crushed or pureed tomatoes, NOT jarred spaghetti or pizza sauce, but these are just my preference. Love the fresh basil, but don't always have it; dried basil doesn't cut it. But, add whatever you like!

It's true, less is more. It's so tempting to pile it on, but try to hold back.

$1.49 for bag of 8 ten-inch tortillas at Aldi's. You can search for low-carb at other stores.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 19, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Since I discovered this, I will never buy frozen pizza again! I use Italian-style sausage pieces, canned Italian-style crushed or pureed tomatoes, NOT jarred spaghetti or pizza sauce, but these are just my preference. Love the fresh basil, but don't always have it; dried basil doesn't cut it. But, add whatever you like!
> 
> It's true, less is more. It's so tempting to pile it on, but try to hold back.
> 
> $1.49 for bag of 8 ten-inch tortillas at Aldi's. You can search for low-carb at other stores.



Yum!

I make something similar: pre-made pizza dough (12") from the local Dollar Tree ($1.00, of course), my own tomato sauce, pepperoni, different cheeses. Unfortunately don't have any olive oil right now, used veggie oil, not the same. 

Still, it's edible, much more so than the pizza chain stuff. 

Thanks for the video!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Yum!
> 
> I make something similar: pre-made pizza dough (12") from the local Dollar Tree ($1.00, of course), my own tomato sauce, pepperoni, different cheeses. Unfortunately don't have any olive oil right now, used veggie oil, not the same.
> 
> ...



Sounds great!


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 19, 2017)

Thin pepperoni


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 19, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Ill have to ask my son where we had the deep dish pizza. He lives in Illinois but not Chicago and a couple years ago I watched my 3 grandsons while they had a getaway and as a thank you for doing that they took me to my fave city which is Chicago.  We stayed at the Westin on Michigan Ave and walked to the pizza place...it was delicious.
> I seldom eat pizza so even cardboard with some cheese melted on it would taste good to me.
> 
> My brother lives in New Haven, CT. And Ive also eaten at the place Radish Rose mentioned.  It was also very good pizza.
> ...




It was Giordanos.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 19, 2017)

We have really good pizza in New Jersey.I like thin crust,extra cheese, mushrooms and green peppers.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 19, 2017)

I like thin, spouse likes deep-dish. Neither of us likes excess tomato sauce. He's big on prosciutto; I prefer sliced fresh mozzarella to the commercial shreds.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2017)

Lethe200 said:


> I like thin, spouse likes deep-dish. Neither of us likes excess tomato sauce. He's big on prosciutto; I prefer sliced fresh mozzarella to the commercial shreds.



Lethe200, 
You're absolutely right about sliced mozz vs shredded-unless you shred your own. The bagged shreds are treated with something powdery to prevent them from "going back to the cheese" as it were, and stay separated. I don't know if it's bad for you, but it does inhibit taste somewhat.

My favorite Italian pizza place only uses "slabs" of mozzarella and it melts so nicely .


----------



## Temperance (Aug 23, 2017)

New York Style, thin.


----------



## Katybug (Aug 23, 2017)

Have to have thin style and will only eat the toppings from a thick crust.  My favorite is at an Italian restaurant, Portofino's, a few blocks from here, and if you have to pick it up, may as well eat there, and have a glass of Chianti with it.  We did that just last night!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 23, 2017)

Thin crust, sausage, pepperoni and extra cheese.  Mmmm....


----------



## Robusta (Aug 31, 2017)

I will eat any kind, but I love thin.  My favorite place is a shop called Angelos.  Coal fired oven, not to be trendy,but because that's what they started with back in the day.  Crust is newspaper thin with black soot marks on the bottom,paper thin onion slices, crumbled sausage and charred pepperoni.  Rumor has it that they use the same mop to clean the oven that they do on the floors.
Ok with me if that is what imparts the flavor. Fold the slice and let the grease slide down your arm.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thin because I make my own.  I use the small wraps and load it with whatever I want and then pop in in the toaster oven.

I rarely buy it anymore because it's just too much unless I am only getting one slice.  Our local grocery store sells two pieces for $3.00.  It's good.  Can't beat it and sometimes they even throw in a can of Pepsi.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 31, 2017)

Definitely thin... cut in squares... NOT in triangles..


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 1, 2017)

"It ain't pizza if you can't fold it!"  
Actually, though, I like all kinds.  But I never had deep-dish until I came to this part of the country-  I refer to it as "pizza cake."


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 4, 2017)

> My favorite Italian pizza place only uses "slabs" of mozzarella and it melts so nicely - RadishRose



Yes, and there's also a big difference between using really fresh mozzarella, packed in water and very perishable, vs the vacuum-wrapped block mozzarella. And now I'm hungry......!


----------



## Lon (Sep 4, 2017)

Thin


----------



## Bella (May 22, 2022)

I grew up eating deep dish tomato pie because that's what my grandma made, and it was always cut into squares. It was delicious. There was only one place I ate tomato pie besides at grandma's, and that was at a bar/restaurant called Romeo & Juliet's. My mom worked late on Fridays, and when she closed up shop, sometimes we'd have supper there. The tomato pie they made had a thin crust. There would usually be a few of us, and my Aunt Shirley, who didn't like tomato sauce, would order her special personal pie... no sauce, extra cheese, and roasted garlic. She sprinkled it liberally with black pepper before eating the whole thing. I say, eat your pizza any way you like it!

 My preference is for a thin-crusted Classic Margarita pizza. I don't like a lot of bells and whistles on my pie. I like tomato sauce, fresh sliced tomatoes (in season), fresh mozzarella, fresh basil, and a little fresh oregano. Simple. Although I wouldn't turn down any well-made pizza.
Traditional pizza style “Sfincione”, like my grandma used to make. ​






*Classic Margherita Style Pizza








*

  Bella


----------



## Blessed (May 22, 2022)

They both look wonderful!  It was in my wedding vows in addition to the love, honor, cherish and do not order pizza more than three times a week LOL.  Just in the last couple of years I have started to make my own pizza dough.  I wanted something my grandson would enjoy doing together in the kitchen besides cookies and brownies.  He loves to make his own pizza!  Now I make dough and freeze it in individual servings and freeze.  We can pull those out at anytime.


----------



## Abbi Dabbi Doo (May 26, 2022)

Thin Crust, New York Style Pizza.


----------

